

Any startups doing anything interesting with MS Silverlight? - pclark

I have an idea for a rich media site, and I think Silverlight is the perfect technology for it. 
Its also still in its infancy which is great as it means my app is more visible and its possible MS will use it as a "Use silverlight it rocks and you get this cool website to use!" but it also has the con of chance of Silverlight failing and me being stuck with an app in a dead language.
So my question, is anyone working with Silverlight? How do you find it? Are you worried about the small (but growing) userbase?
======
david927
I'm doing something in Silverlight, but it's just to have a rich version for
1.0. We'll immediately hedge it on release with a JS/CSS/Canvas version. I
agree with Scott that it has performance issues, but nothing that's causing a
real problem. Also we're storing the data on S3 and eventually the main logic
engine on EC2, so the idea is that it's only for a rich, but very dumb, UI.
I'm still, at this stage, happy with the decision to use it -- if that helps
you at all.

------
ScottWhigham
I've tried it, played with it, and it's honestly just so much less-rich than
Flash and significantly slower than Flash that we bailed on it and went with
Flash. I liked the idea of Silverlight (I'm a .NET guy) but at the end of the
day, it was more about user experience than developer experience and we felt
Silverlight just didn't give us what we thought our users wanted.

